# New Enclosure(Phase 1)!!!



## jmiles50 (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I've been talking about it all day so I figured I'd post some pic's. Just figured I'd show the days progress. Oh yeah, and 4ft. wasn't an option. I had to take 1 1/4in off the top to fit into my front door :doh 















































Not looking too bad :woot


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 26, 2009)

haha kickass


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 26, 2009)

Lookin good man, keep it up. Basically a mini me of my cage  Asami should love the new home.


----------



## LouDog760 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking good bro, and the weathers in AZ is good right now. I should know I've been here for a month lol


----------



## Filphfio (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the same problem with my door! Im going to post some of my phase 1 photos tomorrow. Yours is coming along nicely! your Tegu will be living in a mansion!


----------



## Beasty (Mar 27, 2009)

Lookin good! I gotta get off my butt and get working on mine. At this rate they'll be grown! Get-r-done!


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 27, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> haha kickass


Hmmm... Where have I seen that design before??? :roll:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 27, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> RehabRalphy said:
> 
> 
> > haha kickass
> ...



lol dunno


----------



## jmiles50 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hell yeah, Ralphy's the man :!: Couldn't have done it without you bud :!: Between Ralphy and my PIC Andres(best custom home builer in the SW) it's gonna be rad :!: :roon


----------



## nivek5225 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks good so far! Don't forget to keep posting as you progress!!! :-D


----------

